# is it ok to??



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

ok i know pinky planting isnt very good but when finger picking does like the same rule apply if your using your thumb and index finger to pick?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

my middle finger on my right hand is messed up, was before i started playing, and is useless really, so i do all my fingerpicking with my thumb and index finger. actually i dont use picks much anymore, and do most of my picking this way- using a thumb and index is like having 2 seperate picks, and the edge of my hand can be used for muting and stuff.
my pinky goes wherever it wants to. i think the pinky plant paranoia is more about keeping the picking hand mobile and available- if you always play with your pinky planted then you are restrained like a dog on a leash- but if you worry about it too much then it is even worse. keep the strumming hand mobile, and if at times your pinky is sitting, ignore it if it works.
i often do it for stability when playing softer things, or certain pinch harmonics
and stuff. 
also- rules are good if you are a policeman, not so good if you are a guitar player


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

esp_dsp said:


> ok i know pinky planting isnt very good but when finger picking does like the same rule apply if your using your thumb and index finger to pick?


It's all about technique and the style of guitar that you play. If you were classically trained, a fixed pinky is definitely a no no. Classically trained guitar players are trained to use their thumb, 1st, 2nd, and 3rd fingers. This was the way I was taught, and used this technique for all sorts of styles of play for years. The only draw back for me was finding a way to switch between finger picking for comping, and then a pick for a soloing within the same tune.

When I got into jazz guitar playing, my first teacher got me into hybrid picking. Holding the pick as you would normally do with your thumb and 1st finger, and picking with your 2nd, 3rd, and pinky. It took a while to get used to, but it's been an invaluable technique. In fact, I can switch between the two techniques quite comfortably now. 

Going beyond this, Lenny Breau used to use a thumb pick , thus freeing up all four fingers to do other stuff. Typically he would use his thumb for the bass lines, 1st and 2nd finger for two note chords (comping), and his 3rd and pinky to play the melody lines.....all at the same time on a seven string guitar. I actually tried this, but I hated the feel of a thumb pick.

So in my opinion, aside from classical guitar, there are no hard and fast rules. Just limits if your're going to fix your pinky, or just finger pick using your thumb and 1st finger.

Lawrie


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Avoid pressing on the guitar top with any finger because it can mute an acoustic top somewhat and creates muscle tension in the hand/arm. Gently resting the pinky is okay for some players some of the time.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

A lot of really fast players anchor their pinkies , Petrucci being one of them .


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There was a previous thread on pinky planting. If you do a search, you might find it. Frank Zappa was also a pinky planter.


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

yea i read that post but that was for electric guitar this was more towards acoustic..


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

If it works for you, why not?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

esp_dsp said:


> yea i read that post but that was for electric guitar this was more towards acoustic..


Doesn't matter acoustic or electric. You don't normally change your right hand for lead work. At least I don't.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Lots of people do though... Yngwie changes when he trem picks... EVH does... Wylde does... Friedman does... it's all preference.

Feels good, stick with it. If it doesn't, try something else.


----------

